# ISO topping for Persian sweet rolls - from bakery



## Barb L. (Jun 19, 2007)

Does anyone have any clue to what the topping is on these rolls?   They are my favorite !  I'd like to try and make cinnamon rolls with this topping.  Maybe maple icing w/ ground nuts of some kind?  Clueless here.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 20, 2007)

No one has a clue ?  Thanks anyway !


----------



## Katie H (Jun 20, 2007)

Barbara, what are Persian sweet rolls?  Maybe a brief description would bring some replies.


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 20, 2007)

They are a sweet yeast round about 3-4 inches and maybe inch thick, with a powdered sugar/maple flavor glaze, w/ ground nuts on top, the nuts I don't know what kind.  Haven't had one in a long time.


----------

